# Calligraphy Nibs?



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 30, 2009)

I had my favorite customer ask if I could get calligraphy nibs for her fountain pens.  She likes the full sized Statesman and Emperor.  I told her I could get them but then I couldn't remember who sells them.  Can someone refresh my memory and let me know who/what I am looking for?

TIA:biggrin:


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 31, 2009)

penworks and Lou I believe, they both carry caligraphy nibs.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 31, 2009)

mmmm didn't see that on their sites.  How do I know which is for calligraphy and which will fit those fountain pens?


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 31, 2009)

I am not aware of any that will fit the full size pens.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, so there are no suppliers of calligraphy nibs for the full size pens?  That sucks, could have had a large sale.


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 1, 2009)

How wide does she want them? I have ground my own cursive italics from Lou's steel Heritage nibs. To get out past 1 mm, you have to grind off the whole tip, and work with just the steel portion, but if properly done, it produces a very smooth writing experience. Lou might be able to grind one for you to the size you need.

Dan


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dan, 
Just heard from the customer that she wants a 1mm nib for Calligraphy.  Is this something that I could do myself and if so, any pointers?


----------

